# Does Bolt currently support both Streambaby and pytivo?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am about to purchase a Bolt but have a few questions.

Have a Premiere now. Does Bolt currently support both Streambaby and Pytivo?

Are there any apps which I have now on my Premiere that may not be currently available on the Bolt?

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

atomarchio said:


> Does Bolt currently support both Streambaby and Pytivo?


pyTivo is fine. I dunno about Streambaby, but I think so.



> _Are there any apps which I have now on my Premiere that may not be currently available on the Bolt?_


So far, "Add an App" isn't working (so, no Reversi or EnterWebz).  Detection of local HME for Python apps is also not working right, but Java SDK-based HME apps seem to work better. I'm still trying to nail that down (something about the Zeroconf announcements must differ).

Flash apps are dead, as I understand it, which covers several of the previously included games, as well as Hulu.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> pyTivo is fine. I dunno about Streambaby, but I think so.
> 
> So far, "Add an App" isn't working (so, no Reversi or EnterWebz).  Detection of local HME for Python apps is also not working right, but Java SDK-based HME apps seem to work better. I'm still trying to nail that down (something about the Zeroconf announcements must differ).
> 
> Flash apps are dead, as I understand it, which covers several of the previously included games, as well as Hulu.


I am going to keep my 2 of my 3 Premiere's and replace one of them right now with the Bolt.

Do I need to reinstall Pytivo or Streambaby for them to appear on the bolt?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atomarchio said:


> I am about to purchase a Bolt but have a few questions.
> 
> Have a Premiere now. Does Bolt currently support both Streambaby and Pytivo?
> 
> ...


I just downloaded and installed Streambaby a few minutes ago and started the service. It is working with the Bolt. I can stream ts, mpg, and mp4 files to the Bolt. Although I haven't been able to get the .TiVo files to work. They stream but they are all garbled because of the TiVo MAK. I entered the MAK in the Streambaby ini file but it doesn't seem to be taking it. I'll need to check further and see if I need to add something else to the ini file for the .tivo files to work.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

atomarchio said:


> Do I need to reinstall Pytivo or Streambaby for them to appear on the bolt?


No. But you should restart the server.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Detection of local HME for Python apps is also not working right


Hmm, it's looking now like this might be an issue with the latest version of OS X rather than the Bolt...


----------

